# Weeping Willow Wood



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

I have to take down a large (~14") weeping willow because it's loosing it's bark and I don't want it to fall in the next storm. I know willow isn't a very strong tree - they break in storms all the time.

I was wondering if any of you had every used willow wood for anything? I've never heard of anyone using it. Is it unstable, even when dry? Can I use this for something or is it fire wood?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now Mike this is the best wood for making cricket bats. With a little linseed oil they will last forever. you could start up your on cricket club & take on the poms (just kidding). Might make a good baseball bat or a long bow.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I would think it would make for good bowl truning.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Did someone say WILLOW


> !!!


?!!  
what a gorgeous wood. I don't know about stability /strength etc but I can speak on the beauty of it.. 
Willow was the wood from our fire wood stash that I got my hands on for practicing when I first started this journey last year.

Willow - (I am VERY proud of this little table) 


Willow - 


Willow - 









Willow -


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

Willow is like pine and poplar. It can be used for anything.


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

It makes poor firewod due to its lightness.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

I live in Washington and have seen some folks making and selling homemade furniture, chairs and curio racks …The kind of stuff you might have seen in the "Wicked witch of the West" house … ...definately full size furniture made from Oregon Willow …They use a lot of the smaller branches as it is very flexible and holds small nails very well …
Mike in Bonney Lake


----------



## ravenmoonstar444 (1 mo ago)

RusticElements said:


> I have to take down a large (~14") weeping willow because it's loosing it's bark and I don't want it to fall in the next storm. I know willow isn't a very strong tree - they break in storms all the time. I was wondering if any of you had every used willow wood for anything? I've never heard of anyone using it. Is it unstable, even when dry? Can I use this for something or is it fire wood?


 Reply- hello, is there any way you are still able to get a hold of some weeping willow wood? I'm looking for some.


----------

